
US President Donald Trump and Indian PM Narendra Modi Meets for the First Time - neeras
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/india/pm-narendra-modis-us-trip/liveblog/59321959.cms
======
gigatexal
Ugh, a faux businessman and an international criminal turned leader of India
meet.

~~~
neeras
Supreme court of India thinks otherwise. And its the guardian of the
constitution.

~~~
gigatexal
Of course they would. The country is as corrupt as America has gotten. You
think those justices would have kept their heads attached to their necks if
they had ruled otherwise? Hah, nope. You don’t mess with the BJP in India like
in fascist Germany you didn’t mess with the Nazis.

